# 6month puppy weight



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

hello, I've searched as much as I can on this topic and can't really find anything definitive. My female vizsla is now 6 moths old. She currently weighs 41 pounds. She's active and doesn't always eat the recommended amount as she can be picky. She does get chew sticks and some (not a lot) treats. On the same note my daughter'so girl is the same age and weighs 35 pounds. They are built quite a bit differently. Mine - Laiken - is very broad chested compared to my daughter's - Lily - and they have different parents. Laiken's father is very stocky compared to Lily's. Also Lily had emergency surgery about 6 weeks ago due to a foreign object lodged in her lower intestine. (We thought we were going to lose her). Could that contribute to delayed weight gain? On Laiken I can see a definite waist from above and I can feel ribs and see them whe she stands and turns. Lily's bones are pretty prominent all the time. Can anyone tell me if Laiken is ok weight wise? Vet says both are healthy. They both get a lot of exercise. We have over 1/2 acre fenced yard to run and play plus they get a nice walk of about 2-21/2 miles daily. I've attached pics. Not the best quality but hopefully you'll get an idea. Thanks for any input.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

From the photos she doesn't look too thin at all to me, especially given her young age. V's under a year old can be hard to keep weight on them since they are so active. 

Can you see her hip bones or her spine? I can't tell from these photos. f not, I'd say she's fine.


----------



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes you can see her hip bones and her spine. We are trying to put weight on her. Does the other one look fine?


----------



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

The first and 4th photo are one and the 2nd and 3rd photos are of the other.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pic 1 &4 I like a little more cover on the hip bones, but she's fine.
The other pup looks good too.


----------



## IndyGirl (Jul 19, 2015)

Our girl is just on 6 months too. She's also slim and has fairly prominent ribs. Meeting other Vs her age she is slender but it seems to be her build and genes rather than being unhealthy. She's happy, active, eats loads of good quality food and is still on three meals a day plus treats.

I'll typed all of this to reassure you - I think Vs come in different shapes and sizes. If the vet is happy with your V's weight, I wouldn't worry. Only query would be if you have a picky eater - is she 'begging' when you are in the kitchen etc? You might need another brand of kibble etc that she wants to eat or just a change if she's been on the same brand for a while (I'd get bored eating the same thing all the time ☺).

All the best


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I think it's probably not a good idea to compare puppies. As you've noted, they're built differently and come from different genetic stock. So, they'll be different.

The rule of thumb is that you should see a hint of rib, and when you run your hand down their back, you should feel the spine (and hips), but there should be some "padding" so your hand runs smoothly. And, looking down on them, you should see that space in front of their hips to the chest, it should have the shape in the pic.

Also..and I'm about to make a sweeping over generalization based just on my own experience, so hold onto something sturdy.......most of the V's in the wild I've seen..and frankly, most dogs in general...are obese. So, they lack shape, making a "Normal" pointer look skinny.

You should ask your vet the next time you see him/her, she might be able to give you a more definitive answer based on an exam. But from here, she looks reasonably OK.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

they both look fine to me


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Lily looks fine to me too - typical Vizsla at that age 

As has been pointed out, your daughters dog is a very different build so don't try to compare them. Also, your vet has already told you she's fine  I have to agree with Gingerling, most of the Vizslas we see are overweight 

BTW there is not really any such thing as a 'recommended' amount of food. Every dog is different. If your dog it too skinny, you feed it more, if it is too fat, you feed it less!


----------



## Tulodog (Dec 8, 2015)

My 4 month old is the same... People comment on his ribs showing all the time, especially when the weather is cold- but he's gaining weight appropriately according to the Vet and has no health problems.
I tried mixing in some wet food to go with his kibble and find that's been increasing his daily intake. 
To be completely honest- it's best to get them an appropriate amount of good food instead of trying to bulk them up, especially at a young age. Vizslas are known for being lean dogs and speeding up their growth rate will only encourage risk of bone damage. 
Once your dog is over 18 months, if your judgement tells you she is still too lean, you can consider something like Satin Balls to bulk her up to a recommended weight. 

When people make comments, I just remind them that Vizslas are very active dogs and they are known for being lean.
They are growing at such a fast rate, it's no wonder they can't keep the weight on.


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Zeke is 6 months - and I have these same questions all of the time - except mine is more about height - both my husband and I feel he is so.... small/short.

Puppies are just like babies - all different shapes and sizes!!

I'm not a professional but they both look great.


----------

